# Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!!



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

So I just installed Eibach Pro Kit springs #85100.140 which provides 1-1.2" drop. Just wanna make a DIY for Rabbit owners and all MKV's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Disclaimer - I am not responsible for any misinformation. Modify your car as you want, try to use safety equipment, proper torque specifications and installation procedures. This is only *A GUIDE*.
What do you need for installation????
1. 27 mm Socket (to unbolt axle bolts)
2. Deep Sockets 18mm and 16mm
3. Triple square socket 14mm
4. Strut spreader
5. 13mm socket (to unbolt shock absorber from body)
6. 7mm allen socket + extension
7. 21/22 mm double strut socket 
8. 2 jack stands
9. hydraulic jack (not necessary, but will really help with rear springs installation)
10. 2 new axle bolts
11. torque wrench (*you must tight axle bolts till 200Nm while car is jacked + 180 degrees turn on a ground*), I didn't have it, so I tighted bolts as much as I could, then went to the local car shop, borrowed torque wrench and did it.
























*Front side*
Loose wheels bolts (17mm) and axle bolts (27mm) while car is on a ground, then jack up front end from both sides (if you will rise just one front side you won't remove stabilizer link on the shock absorber (that what was my mistake







). 
Remove wheels.
Unplug the wires of ABS and pads sensors.
Unbolt the stabilizer link on shock absorber (18 mm socket)








Use triple square socket 14mm and 18mm socket to remove bolt in wheel bearing housing








Unbolt 3 bolts (deep 16 mm socket) at the bottom of control arm








Insert strut spreader in gap of wheel bearing and turn it 90 degrees








Remove axle bolt (27 mm socket).
*3 bolts under the plastic tray under windshield*:
* what I did was* removing 3 bolts (13mm socket) from the top of shock absorber body(it was easier for me to remove the shock by twisting it a little bit in a housing, cause I was doing it alone + you don't need to remove wheel bearing housing from control arm). 
*Other DIY's * suggest to remove shock from wheel bearing housing and just after that unbolt these bolts (I did one side like this).
Anyway... you need to remove shock absorber, then support wheel bearing housing from the bottom (I used a plastic box from my hydraulic jack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)








Use spring compressors to compress the spring, so strut storage is out of spring pressure.
Use 21/22mm double strut socket and 7mm allen socket with extension to remove the nut of strut storage.








Remove the spring - a small moment of success!!!
















Two springs in comparison








Now all you need is to put all those things back








You need to use new axle bolts and tight them in proper specification.
Well my 2 cents how to do the major part: connect wheel bearing housing to control arm, put new axle bolt, then I put shock absorber to wheel bearing housing, then removed strut spreader from the gap, then bolted the top of shock absorber (that just what I did, you can find a different way).
*Rear side*
Loose wheels bolts, jack up rear side and remove wheels.








Place hydraulic jack under control arm, raise the link up.
Remove the bolt (18mm socket) which keeps lower control arm and wheel bearing housing together.








Lower the arm and remove spring.








Now just go in reverse order.
Car after work is done, you can feel the difference.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

This is excellent and should be a sticky.








Very good job, looks great!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (KoF)*

did use use the stock struts ect?? How does it handle now as compared to all stock, does it ride rough?? It looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (vr_vento95)*

What's lower, Eibach or Euro Springs?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_did use use the stock struts ect?? How does it handle now as compared to all stock, does it ride rough?? It looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Everything exept springs is stock, ride is a little stiffer, but still nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (KoF)*

Nice write up. I need to get myself some triple squares so I can do mine.
But did you really use a torque wrench to remove things? LOL


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_What's lower, Eibach or Euro Springs?

thats what I'm trying to find out! I think they both shoud give about the same drop 1"-1.2" But I want the euro spings since there a OEM part it won't void my warranty.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
thats what I'm trying to find out! I think they both shoud give about the same drop 1"-1.2" But I want the euro spings since there a OEM part it won't void my warranty.

I'm going euro springs then and keeping my stock shocks!
The 18inch wheel should fill the rest of the gap and I shouldn't be rubbing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (KoF)*

NICE write up, keep up the good work. Your a champ in my book.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (huevosrancheros)*

Nice writeup. Must suck working in the cold like that. I did my own springs replacement and I don't think I would ever want to go through with that again ever!
This would certainly made it eaiser (as quoted by KoF): 
"Well my 2 cents how to do the major part: connect wheel bearing housing to control arm, put new axle bolt, then I put shock absorber to wheel bearing housing, then removed strut spreader from the gap, then bolted the top of shock absorber (that just what I did, you can find a different way)."
Do you mean:
1) Slide the axle back into the knuckle/brake assembly and screw on axle bolt.
2) Reattach the knuckle/brake assembly onto the lower control arm.
3) Slide the strut/spring assembly onto the knuckle/brake assembly.
4) Bolt stut assembly back onto the body.
Thanks for the tip







It has been a while since I did the DIY, but I think I put the strut back in the knuckle assembly then slid the axle back on. It was a PITA and this was the step that I dreaded the most! 



_Modified by Sincity at 9:42 AM 3-4-2007_


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (KoF)*

good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

wanna do mine?


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

Your before picture looks like an SUV. My Rabbit definitely doesn't look that high.


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

Ya I really hope you didn't use the torque wrench to lossen anything, otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I'm going euro springs then and keeping my stock shocks!
The 18inch wheel should fill the rest of the gap and I shouldn't be rubbing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ya, I'm deciding the Euro Springs or Eibach Pro too!
Something I'm still so unsure, but most people here tell me the Eibach is a little bit lower and won't kill the stock shocks too. Just like the Euro Springs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_
Ya, I'm deciding the Euro Springs or Eibach Pro too!
Something I'm still so unsure, but most people here tell me the Eibach is a little bit lower and won't kill the stock shocks too. Just like the Euro Springs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But Euro Springs should be cheaper no? And they are OEM so I doubt they'll kill your suspension warranty.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

I just did my suspension last night (Bilstein sport shocks on H&R race springs).
For another option: I didn't remove the wheel bearing housing from the control arm. I was able to move the control arm far enough down to remove the shock from the wheel assembly. (Use a wood block and a mallet.) However, on the passenger side I had to disconnet the axle right out of the differential (there are 6 hex bolts) so that I could push it down enough to get an extra bit of clearance. (There's a point where the sway bar gets in the way.) Than I took off the strut/spring from the three bolts up top underneath the plastic cover.
For the rear I disconnected the shocks from up top (there are two bolts) And with a friend standing on the brake rotor I was able to get enough clearance to remove the spring. It's tricky though, because the spring compressor I have didn't give me enough space to put a socket on it; so I had to compress the spring using a good ol fashion wrench and elbow grease.
I do have one question though: anyone happen to know the torque setting for the pinch bolts up front?
Also a very key point: do yourself a favor and get the strut separater as mentioned above, I wasted too much time because I had to use other means.








Overall an easy project though and so worth the effort.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_IFor the rear I disconnected the shocks from up top (there are two bolts) And with a friend standing on the brake rotor I was able to get enough clearance to remove the spring. It's tricky though, because the spring compressor I have didn't give me enough space to put a socket on it; so I had to compress the spring using a good ol fashion wrench and elbow grease.


I understand there are many ways to "skin a cat"...you just created more work than needed on the rear
I do like your idea of disconnecting the axle from the drive flange instead of separating the steering knuckle from the control arm....that knuckle gets kinda heavy to hold with one arm while trying to slide the axle back in
on the mk4's I would loosen the 2 subframe bolts which allowed it to drop down just enough to get the strut out...when I install my new suspension, I'll look into it


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (Geo)*

Well I was changing shocks and springs so it worked out for the rear. 
I thought about it afterwords and you can definitely lower the subframe, although the reason for me not doing it in the first place is because I wasn't too sure where to put the jack. The subframe on this car is kinda different from what I'm used to, so I wasn't to confident on finding a stong point for the jack where it wouldn't dent the subframe itself. (It looks like a hollow box bolted together, you'll see)
I'd definitely like to see how to do it though because it will come in handy if I ever want to put in a front sway bar or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (QuiescentPlunge)*

i installed my springs differently but i ran into an issue the bearing assembly that sit ontop of the spring didnt sit quite right on the passenger side and every time im turning at low speeds it clicks ... so i orderd the new berings and i should have them 2mrw and tips on not messing it up this time?


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Why not reuse the 2 front axle bolts ?*

Did you damage on removal ?


----------



## vwgolf_519 (Dec 8, 2006)

nice DIY!
where did u pick up the M14 tool ive been looking for one for some time now


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (vwgolf_519)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolf_519* »_nice DIY!
where did u pick up the M14 tool ive been looking for one for some time now
 Get one from Metalnerd website! I got one off a Snapon truck to do my suspension and its way too massive to do rear brake carrier bolts (suspension parts in the way), you need a very short/compact bit and Metalnerd has it..for 1/2 price of SnapOn tool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgolf_519 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_ Get one from Metalnerd website! I got one off a Snapon truck to do my suspension and its way too massive to do rear brake carrier bolts (suspension parts in the way), you need a very short/compact bit and Metalnerd has it..for 1/2 price of SnapOn tool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks alot just ordered one. i need to take the rear carriers off aswell.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (KoF)*

this is a good write up i give you that but there are a couple things i would suggest especially if you have air tools.
1.) I wouldnt have taken the ball joint bolts off.
2.) I wouldnt have taken the knuckle out of place.
3.) I wouldnt have unbolted the axle.
if you have the pleasure of using air tools, this job will go ten times easier, i used impact to get springs off instead of the tool, and didnt have that fancy wrench to take out the strut mount bolt so if the strut moved i used a vise grip to hold it in place. i did have to take something different off to help get the struts out and that was the sway bar.
ive used this method for three cars. mine and two friends of mine and have had no problems. if you have any ubjections just pm me and i can tell you more. 
thanks and have a great day,
07bunny


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Springs installation DIY for 06-07 Rabbit !!! (KoF)*

question..
did u use the axle bolts for the front or the rear??
just got my kit, and am starting to put everything together.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

you would use them on the fronts. 
nice write up, i just did my 3rd set of coils on an MKV and i thought about doing a DIY, but i got sidetracked by how pretty KWs look


----------

